# Identify Uniform



## beaverpass (17 Oct 2004)

I have a photo of an individual in an early Canadian militia uniform, probably mid-ninteenth century Ontario, and would like to have the uniform identified.

Unfortunately, the .jpeg image is 1.4mb, much too large to post in this forum.

Can anyone suggest a military historian who I might be able to e-mail it to ?

Cheers,
Ken MacLean
Orleans
Ontario


----------



## George Wallace (17 Oct 2004)

A couple questions for you:

1.  Have you tried any of the Military Museums in Ottawa?  (The two museums in Cartier Drill Hall by City Hall, The CWM (When it was open), or the Museum of Civilization in Gatineau)

2.  Give a brief description of the uniform and perhaps someone here can ID it.

3.  Save the JPG at a lower resolution and post it here.

GW


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Oct 2004)

I agree, edit the jpg and post it here, or post it at my forum at http://www.canadiansoldier.com - several of the posters there specialize in uniforms.


----------



## beaverpass (17 Oct 2004)

Thank you George & Michael. I have reduced the resolution of the image, so will try posting again.

Individuals name is John Bennett, born Dundas 1834. Census has him in Madoc, Hastings 1861 and Lucknow, Huron 1881.

Cheers, Ken


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Oct 2004)

The shoulder belt indicates he is in a Rifle Regiment, methinks, either as a Sr NCO or Officer.  The medals are likely for shooting (not a bad hobby for a soldier in a Rifle Regiment, which took pride in musketry).  Bill Alexander would probably know the shako and crossbelt badge, I'll see if I can get him to take a look.

Those may be sergeant chevrons on his right sleeve, which would be consistent with the cross belt.  Also, the badge on the hat may be a generic general service type - it features a beaver and victorian crown.  The badge on the cross belt is more consistent with a Rifle Regiment, having a maltese cross as most Rifle Regments seem to do.


----------



## Danjanou (17 Oct 2004)

From the census info you gave and Michael's correct description of a 19th Century Rifle regiment, I was able to come up with some possibles among the â Å“Rifleâ ? Regiments in 19th century Southern Ontario. Mind Rifle designations seem to have been popular in that period.

Two were based in and around Toronto so we can probably discount them. The first was the 10th Bn Volunteer Militia Rifles formed in 1862 from seven independent Volunteer Militia Rifle Companies. The Royal Regiment of Canada perpetuates it today.

The second Toronto unit was the, 2nd Battalion Volunteer Militia Rifles formed in 1860 from five independent Volunteer Militia Rifle Companies. The Queens Own Rifles perpetuates it

The present day Royal Hamilton Light Infantry traces it's lineage to the 13th Battalion Volunteer Militia (Infantry) Canada, which was formed in 1862 from seven independent Volunteer Militia Rifle Companies in that region. Again we're stretching the catchments area though.

Father to the east we have the 14th Battalion Volunteer Militia Rifles Canada formed in 1863 from seven Independent Volunteer Militia Rifle Companies in the Kingston area.

Father east still the Brockville Rifles trace their origins to the 41st Brockville Battalion of Rifles formed in 1866 from six Independent Rifle Companies. Again this is a little off of the beaten path. 

I've only noted the preceding units to eliminate him, although it is possible he served in them presuming he lived elsewhere in Ontario between 1861 and 1881.

Best bets though are he was a member of either of the following two regiments, depending on when the picture was taken either closer to 1861 or 1881. The uniform probably wouldn't have changed much during those twenty years, and he looks fairly young in the picture so I'd go close to the earlier date. In that case he may have been a member of the 15th Battalion Volunteer Militia (Infantry) Canada that was formed from six local Independent Rifle Companies. The Hasting and Prince Edward Regiment perpetuate this unit.

However if the picture were taken close to the 1881 census date, presuming the first date might have been for his birth, or soon after, this would put him in his twenties. He then may have been serving in a member of The 31st Grey Battalion of Infantry that was formed in 1866 from five Independent Rifle Companies, or one of those preceding rifle companies. The Grey and Simcoe Foresters perpetuate this unit.

I'd concentrate my search there initially. It's hard to make out the badge on the cross belt, aside from to determine it's a Maltese Cross and I agree with Michael that the badge on the shako is probably more a generic â Å“Canadian rifleâ ? one. Therefore what I'm offering is no more than an educated guess. However both units should have historians and/or museums that can assist in this.


----------



## Acorn (17 Oct 2004)

DOB was given as 1834 in Dundas. He was in Madoc in 1861, aged 27. He looks quite young in the photo, maybe younger than 27. He may well have been a member of one of the Independent Rifle Companies mentioned by Danjanou.

Acorn


----------



## Danjanou (17 Oct 2004)

You know I totally missed the DOB. 

That would put him either in the 15th Bn or the Rifle Companies that it was formed from.  Say hes' in his 20's in the picture then it was probably taken around 1855-60 which would be right. If those are Sgt stripes, or even Cpls, I wonder how long it would have taken to earn rank then? Presume he joined at 16 or 17, say 1850-51.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Oct 2004)

This is from Bill Alexander, a uniform collector who has helped me a great deal over the years:  (Seems to jive with Danjanou's assessment too, which is most impressive):



> Hi Mike, The badge is the Canada Militia shako badge, Vic crown. The cross belt plate appears to be a king's crown at first glance but upon closer examination I think that it may be a Guelphic crown. That would be consistent with the Queen's Own Rifle's (and the Guelphic crown would also be seen with the Vic crown/shako badge.) There is also a good possibility that the plate is to the 49th Regiment (Hastings Rifles). That would be consistent with his residency in Madoc. Both these units were rifles and both wore a cross belt plate in that shape.
> 
> Bill


----------



## Danjanou (17 Oct 2004)

Did a little more research. Three weeks after the 15th Bn was formed in January 1863 the Hasty Ps other predecessor was formed, the 16th Battalion Volunteer Militia (Infantry) Canada also formed from six separate Rifle Companies in Prince Edward Company. In September 1866 in Hastings County the 49th Bn was formed from the Trenton garrison battery, four independent infantry companies and the Bellville Rifle Company.

That makes by my count 13 possible rifle companies, one of which is related to the 49th Bn that Michaels friend Bill Alexander believes the badge may be from. So presuming that the good Mr Bennett didn't stray from the two counties listed on the census, and had he long enough to join the Militia then his name most likely would have shown up on another census list, I think we have a winner.

Now that was a fun way to kill some time on a Sunday Afternoon, too bad my â Å“domestic ninerâ ? doesn't see it that way.

BTW, I gleaned most of the lineage from the Ontario Infantry Regiments from _Ducimus The Regiments of The Canadian Infantry_ compiled by Major Michael Mitchell CD (RHR) printed in 1992 to commemorate the 50th anniversary of the Canadian Infantry Corps (ISBN   0-9696421-0-5)


----------



## beaverpass (17 Oct 2004)

Thank you all,

A wealth of information, which I shall pass on to the person who provided the photo. She is the GG grandaughter of Bennett, and also a professional genealogist in B.C. I am sure you have provided some excellent leads.

Cheers, Ken


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Oct 2004)

[glow=red,2,300]Now that was a fun way to kill some time on a Sunday Afternoon, too bad my â Å“domestic ninerâ ? doesn't see it that way.[/glow]

Why do they hate that soooo much, I hardly spend anytime on at home but..... :-X


----------



## Spr.Earl (22 Oct 2004)

Ah we have done it again. 
Helped another.


----------

